

Schneier on Security : Flash Cookies - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/08/flash_cookies.html

======
jgrahamc
I think it would be nice to register FlushCookies.com and have it provide
information about how to kill off Flash Cookies with a prominent link to the
rather obscure page on Adobe's site:
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html)

Unfortunalely, I'm too busy to set up that site, but feel free if you've got
the time.

~~~
ggchappell
Got it. I'm a bit busy, too, so give me a couple of days ....

By the way, I'm not especially interested in throwing money away, even if it
is for a good cause. And I'm rather clueless about some aspects of web
etiquette; I occasionally see people screaming about ads for reasons that I
fail to comprehend. So: Would it be a bad idea to put AdSense on the site, to
help pay for it?

------
billswift
The Wired article Bruce links to was submitted here last week, but some of the
commenters on Bruce's site have useful advice, so I figured it was worth
linking.

------
jrnkntl
I was looking for the "read more" link on that post, but those two paragraphs
is the whole thing. Nothing new, just ordinary linkjacking?

~~~
yan
The comments Schneier's blog generates are sometimes worth a read also

------
_giu
schneier writes about how evil the flash cookies are, but he doesn't mention
how to deactivate them. I did it (<http://giu.me/s/ngaf8k>), and that's how it
went down (note: some flash applications won't work anymore after you
deactivate the flash cookies!):

first, go to the _Website Storage Settings Panel_ by following this link:
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html).
while there, hit the _delete all cookies_ button.

next step, visit the _Global Storage Settings Panel_ located at
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html).
deselect the first option (the one that permits third parties to save data on
your computer).

finally, excuse me that I didn't use the exact english description of each
option. as you may guess, my settings are displayed in another language than
the english one (it's the german one, to be exact :).

------
liquidben
Schneier on Security: Intelligent and adroit

Schneier on Videogame Terminology: Somewhat lacking (but we'll let him slide)

~~~
jcl
The indented text indicates that he was quoting the linked article -- the
awkward phrasing is Wired's.

